# Can I get some solar panels just to power a couple rooms



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

One of our front rooms I want to put a refrigerator in and in my room I have a computer with a 1000 watt power supply. The house faces east and I live in New England. Since it's only powering two rooms I figure it would cost less than the entire house (I don't own the house)

If so, how would this work, would the panels be connected to a battery which is turn would be connected to the breaker box and instead of getting the power from the grid it would be getting it from the battery?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Without a site survey, you're flying blind. Also, I can't picture the owner giving permission, but maybe it's a relative.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Corday said:


> Without a site survey, you're flying blind. Also, I can't picture the owner giving permission, but maybe it's a relative.


It is, I want to save some him some money on his electric bill.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Better have deep pockets if you are are talking about a frig. My under counter
size frig draws about 13 amps on start up.

BG


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

https://www.gogreensolar.com/products/2kw-diy-solar-panel-kit-microinverter


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Batteries not included.

BG


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd like to first measure the kwh I usually use in a month, I was looking for a device I could attach to just two breakers on the breaker box, one that goes to my room and the other the downstairs room.


----------

